# Childproofing egg-shaped door knobs?



## candm (Apr 2, 2008)

Anyone know of any child proof devices for egg-shaped door knobs. Our 20 month old is so close to figuring out how to open our doors and then I'm in serious trouble! Thanks!


----------



## yeahwhat (Feb 10, 2007)

Not pretty, but put a loose sock over the door knob and hold it in place with an elastic at he base of it. Toddler hands aren't big enough to get a good grip to turn and open that way.


----------



## NaturalMindedMomma (Feb 5, 2007)

I gate the rooms I do not want my child in. Like in my apartment I can gate off my living room and that keeps her from the living room and my bedroom.


----------



## candm (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yeahwhat* 
Not pretty, but put a loose sock over the door knob and hold it in place with an elastic at he base of it. Toddler hands aren't big enough to get a good grip to turn and open that way.

Ooh, I'll try that. Thanks!


----------



## candm (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NaturalMindedMomma* 
I gate the rooms I do not want my child in. Like in my apartment I can gate off my living room and that keeps her from the living room and my bedroom.

It's the exterior doors that I'm worried about--we have 5 of them.


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

if really worried i would put the cheap magnetic alarms on. when the door is opened the alarm goes off they have a on/off switch. it only takes once for them to get scarred from the sound its loud and piece of mind knowing you will hear if the door is opened. i have them on my door and the patio since opening that lock is easy to figure out.


----------



## candm (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlemizflava* 
if really worried i would put the cheap magnetic alarms on. when the door is opened the alarm goes off they have a on/off switch. it only takes once for them to get scarred from the sound its loud and piece of mind knowing you will hear if the door is opened. i have them on my door and the patio since opening that lock is easy to figure out.

I actually do have these on order. So I know I'll be alerted if she opens them. It's just the fact that I'm going to repeatedly be chasing her down as she runs over to the neighbors.


----------



## galincognito (Nov 23, 2007)

i've also heard to cut a slit in a tennis ball and slip it over the handle.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

We installed a barrel-bolt lock at six feet high on our front door. If you are renting, discuss this type of solution with your landlord. They may want to participate in choosing the lock (though if they say "absolutely not," inform them politely that they may be liable if you are unable to keep your child safe under those conditions).


----------

